# The importance of "Range" in Kata



## Makalakumu (Mar 28, 2007)

Robert M. Rivers Sensei, of Motobu Ha Shito Ryu, has taken the time to make this video regarding range and how it relates to kata.  Please take the time to view it and let us know what you think.  

http://www.virginiakempo.com/Martial MinuteRange.rm


----------



## tellner (Mar 29, 2007)

Once again, there's an appreciation of the problem. But he doesn't take things quite as far as he needs to. He's got the idea that range is important. That's better than a lot of people teaching martial arts. And he has hit the nail on the head - a lot of the classic "applications" show dreadful appreciation of distance or _ma-ai_ if you prefer. He's gotten past that.

The clip identifies the problem, but it doesn't say anything about how to correct the practice other than to say "Assume he's in front, not off to the side."

The other issue is one from my own training in a different system. I'm convinced that my teacher is correct. You can not learn combative timing or distance from solo forms practice. You can learn your range of movement. You can develop body mechanics. You can ingrain the important principles and root motions and use the form as a repository for what you know and a source of inspiration. You can't learn the Siamese twins of distance and timing other than by working with a variety of training partners. 

So again, he's headed in the right direction. But I don't think he's yet gotten where he needs to go.


----------



## robertmrivers (Mar 29, 2007)

Tellner

I am just going to respond to your comments on this thread...

I did get your PM. Trust me, my friend, if I got upset every time someone assumed the basic concepts I explain or demonstrate were the extent of my understanding of the martial arts I would need anger management therapy. No worries. 

I think you are trying to relate my entire knowledge base on a few 3 minute videos. You can't possibly know that, so there is no point in anyone taking offense to anything... again, no worries.

My empty hand teachers include masters of Shorin Ryu, Goju Ryu, Shito Ryu, Kempo (Japanese and Okinawan), Hakko Ryu and Daito Ryu at the source...not 3 or 4 generation removed off shoots. I have been to Japan several times including Okinawa. Our kenkyukai (research society), for which I am one of the founders, includes members from all discipines from Silat to Arnis to Shotokan to the Okinawan Palace arts. I also served as a defensive tactics instructor to the DT Instructors at the FBI Academy Quantico and have trained Instructors for the Marine Corps Martial Arts Program (MCMAP). After almost 20 years, I have finally devised a way of transitioning the "old" principles back into the arts practiced by my KMA brothers and sisters without being terribly intrusive and certainly not condescending as many Okinawan stylists who post on these forums are.

What I teach in preserving the legacy of Okinawan Karatedo is a tradition handed down through the generations. Its inner principles are only known by those competely devoted to the research of the art. What I hope to do is ONLY demonstrate basic principles in order to promote the interest in researching the history of one's art on a personal basis. I teach karate as karate...pure. I don't mix it with brazillian jujutsu or thai kickboxing because this dillutes the principles of the art and in essence destroys the style. Thus, when I am demonstrating karate principles it is in the historical context of karate...not a gun fight or UFC championship.

What I would do in a real fight is a different story. We certainly don't practice kata all day and hope that the attacker in the alley comes at me in one of the pre-arranged movements in the kata. The point is, what masters of karate in circa 1700 Okinawa would do in a real fight is also a different story. Therefore, why did they feel the need to create kata. I know the answers, but it is not my place to ruin the journey for everyone else... People who think that "koryu" (old school) karate practitioners fight the way the kata appears are dead wrong. 

I think you probably mis-understand my approach to karate...in fact you probably share the world's view of the dogmatic karate that appears on TV and Japanese martial arts documentaries. Perhaps my next video will be the commonalities of Okinawan Karate to the martial arts of the world: Wing Chun, Kali/Arnis, Silat, Tjiminde, Kalarypayat, and Military Combatives. 

You don't know how many times my analogy of the Sanchin stance to my gripping my Para-companion is mentioned in class. There is plenty of "real" training in any traditional dojo... but, when I produce a basic video on basic karate principles... it is just that. You can't assume anything else...including what an instructor may or may not know...

Regards

Rob


----------

